# Where to catch snakehead from shore?



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone with experience catching sneakhead from shore and where? 

Thanks


----------



## thr3e (Jul 15, 2008)

Potomac!

is that you Dennis?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Fletchers boathouse in DC. They are found in shallow coves that have weeds. They are afraid of people, Cast along the shore and away from you! The biting is best when they are spawning, use fake topwater frogs which they will slam into! 

Look for them breathing air on the surface and cast to them.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

Where precisely in Potomac? Have you caught sneakhead there? This is not Dennis.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

Stinky_pete: Thanks, have you fished for sneakhead before?


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Fletchers boathouse in DC. They are found in shallow coves that have weeds. They are afraid of people, Cast along the shore and away from you! The biting is best when they are spawning, use fake topwater frogs which they will slam into!
> 
> Look for them breathing air on the surface and cast to them.


Is there a specific place at Fletcher's? I started fishing there this year for catfish and there don't seem to be much weeds there, the whole river around there seems to be mud and rocks.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Is there a specific place at Fletcher's? I started fishing there this year for catfish and there don't seem to be much weeds there, the whole river around there seems to be mud and rocks.


Try the main cove were the boats go out of. One Saturday, about 12 SH's were caught between 4-9 lbs. [last spring] They aren't biting as well now.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

dcheng01 said:


> Stinky_pete: Thanks, have you fished for sneakhead before?


Not yet....


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

I think my parents would like to make some soup out of it. 

I have seen video of people on Yak catching at Mattawoman creek.


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

dcheng01 said:


> I think my parents would like to make some soup out of it.
> 
> I have seen video of people on Yak catching at Mattawoman creek.


hmmm.... Snake Head soup.... ymm........ that's some Chinese ancient Red Bull energy drink there.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

wanderboy said:


> hmmm.... Snake Head soup.... ymm........ that's some Chinese ancient Red Bull energy drink there.


I could use some sneak head soup.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

http://rule-303.blogspot.com/2011/08/snakehead-lures-suck.html










Here is the big problem with snakehead lures: they are all really designed for bass.

What everyone is using on snakeheads is top-water weedless frog lures. Snakeheads prefer weedy areas with thick cover to lunge from. This demands lures that don't get loaded with weeds right away. Snakeheads eat a lot of frogs so the design sort of makes sense.

The problem is with the location of the hooks. Bass swallow their prey whole so it doesn't much matter where on the lure you have the hooks placed. But snakeheads usually don't swallow things whole. They tend to grab the tail end of their prey with their sharp teeth, give it a good twist and pull off a chunk to eat. Then they come back and tear off additional chunks.

That tendency to grab the back end is key here. You know what's at the back end of these top-water frog lures? Fake plastic frog legs with no hooks in them.

I have experienced strike after strike by invasive northern snakeheads on various weedless top-water frog lures and again and again I lost the fish. The reason was that they were never hooked at all. The fish was merely grabbing on to the back of the lure and holding on for a while. After a few seconds they just let go.

No doubt, these lures can catch snakeheads. Given enough strikes, sooner or later you'll get one. But the ratio of strikes to hooks is abysmal compared to what it should be.

What we need to really clean out invasive snakeheads is weedless lures that have the hooks set up at the back of the lure. Frog and duckling lures with the hooks in the legs.

Is there a lure manufacturer ready to step up to the plate?



My suggestion is to "doctor" your lures to move the hook to the back of the frog. :fishing:


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

A buzzbait with a stinger hook could work here.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

We've been getting some nice ones at Duck Pond this summer. I was also getting a lot of missed hits so I added a good sharp red trailer hook to a Frog n Spin and it works like a charm. They've also been hitting Jitterbugs.


----------



## sharker517 (Jul 11, 2011)

you could add a stinger hook to the hook on the lure with a uniknot and a nough line to go to the legs then bam you got one hopefully


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Havent heard anything about Fletchers. I didnt think they made it up this far the potomac. Its right down the road from me too. Might have to give it a shot.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

thaimonkee said:


> Havent heard anything about Fletchers. I didnt think they made it up this far the potomac. Its right down the road from me too. Might have to give it a shot.












*Fletcher's first annual snakehead fry.*

Jump to 2011. A dry, warm, early June morning. River-rats Alex Binsted and Paula Smith are marching down the canal towpath dragging along a bucket with five large snakeheads. The 'old-timers' miss the perch fry. Snakeheads give up a lot of fillet. They appear to be a fish of our future. And, there is a whole new generation of young river-rats at Fletcher's. So, what would you do? Call it Fletcher's first annual snakehead fry. Paula did the filleting, Alex did the frying, and this time there were lots of side dishes. A propane gas hose malfunction, (Fletcher's own version of a "wardrobe malfunction") necessitated a quick switch to old reliable wood. Quite appropriate, as damp, smoldering wood was the fuel at the first perch fry.

Only time will tell if this fry becomes an annual event. Traditions are hard to keep in this fast-paced, worship-what-is-new-and-different world. But I can tell you this… the fish was excellent, the people were happy and the moment was precious!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

My partner hit a 6-8lbs SH on jig in four mile run yesterday [before the rain]...we were fishing for lmb when he bit..my partner stuck a 4 and a 2lbs'er I got a solid 3lbs lmb


----------



## JAY-MAL (Aug 17, 2009)

whr is duck pond and four mile run?


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

Any places near Frederick/Urbana i've wanted to catch a snakehead for a while now.


----------



## thr3e (Jul 15, 2008)

went to fourmiles run couple days ago, looking for some SH. me and my buddy had frog lures, and some jigs. Did see some SHs come up for air, one actually bit the leg of my frog, but no hook up. Caught couple bass before the storm came through, that was about it. 

Also saw some giant, silver asian carp (at least 20" +), and some other kind of carp looking fish thats bright orange in color, that was cool.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

JAY-MAL said:


> whr is duck pond and four mile run?


Roaches Run Waterfowl Sanctuary aka Duck Pond is off the southbound lanes of the GW Parkway @ the north end of Reagan National Airport, it's a tidal lagoon. Four Mile Run empties into the Potomac @ the south end of the airport, easy access to it is near Rt.1 & S. Glebe Rd..


----------



## sinned (Aug 28, 2011)

Giant gold fishes?


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

There's been goldfish & koi carp in the river for years, my guess is they got there the same way as snakeheads.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Went to Flectchers last weeks with the kids and fish to the right of the boathouse. No luck at all. Used a frog lure and fished around 11am-2 pm.


----------



## jaymal (Feb 22, 2012)

thnxs fishinmusician


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The International Union of Fishes has requested the name snakehead be replaced with "Potomac Pike". 
This is a Union effort to stop derogotory fish names. Hence Goliath Grouper and now Potomac Pike.

Next on there agenda is Convict Bass and Spot Tail Croaker.



Capt Mike


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

I fished for snakeheads a few weeks ago with a friend at a spot down by waldorf md. Didn't catch any but he did tell me the big worms used for bass (8 to 12 in worms) will catch snakehead. Rig it w a number 2 or bigger bass hook weekless and it'll float. It'll dart back and forth and move identical to a snake. I've also used a ure called a trick worm when I lived in florida and caught caught an 8 lb bass on it. I think its 6 inches but not 100% sure. That also has crazy action and with a number 2 bass hook rigged weedless it'll float and have crazy action. And since its not as long as the 12 inch worm ull prob have a better chance of hookin up. Ill prob try again targeting em again w my friend. We fished the spot that's listed in the book when ya get ur fishing license


----------



## Los86sr (Sep 12, 2007)

ive been wanting to go after snakeheads since i first heard about them hoping to finally do that this year .. how far into salty water are they willing to go.


----------

